# Custom Gheenoe Facebook Page



## Custom_Gheenoe2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Custom Gheenoe is now on Facebook. Today is the first day and we would like to have microskiff members become some of the first "fans" (Facebook Term : ). Over the next couple weeks we will be adding regular updates, event information, shop specials, pro staff and factory pilot reports that should be enjoyable and informative for everyone.

Thanks for your support,

CG2


----------

